# Beachbody Buddies!!



## Aayla

Hi All! 

I love love love beachbody programs! Next Friday I am getting the new Hammer & Chisel program for Christmas. I am wanting other ladies out there who want to start up again, or keep going, and let's get together and support each other through a program. 

We don't have to be doing the same one. Anything will do. 

I have come to realize that I have been neglecting myself in this whole ttc journey. I got it into my mind that exercise would make me mc. I know it's crazy, especially since I mc without exercising. :cry: 

But I am the heaviest I have ever been. I'm not even sure right now what I weigh. I have been too afraid of the scale. But I am sure I am at least 320 lbs. 

To make the pills (letrozole) work better I need to lose weight. If the pills don't work we are looking at IVF. But they won't take me at my weight. I need to have a bmi of less than 30. If I am 320 lbs ( I will weigh in later to get a start weight) then my bmi is 51.6. To be able to do IVF I need to lose 140 lbs. I have waited too long and made excuses for long enough. 

So who is with me? what program will you be doing? Tell me your beachbody history; have you completed a program before?


----------



## Jannah K

Hi hun
I m.ttc #2. My baby is 8months and it took me over year to conceive.
I am on day4 of p90x. I need to lose 50 pounds:)
Let's motivate each other!!


----------



## Aayla

I love P90X! I just got Hammer and Chisel on Beachbody on Demand. I start that Jan 4 with the main challenge group but I am starting a round of 21 day Fix tomorrow. 

Happy to be your buddy!!


----------



## louisiana

Hi
I've been unwell since July, dizziness beyond belief! I've struggled just to get out of bed never mind anything else! I was ok during October but it came back in November. They don't know what causes it.
So I have been unable to exercise other than gentle walks when I could.
Today I felt reasonably ok ( only slightly dizzy all day) so I managed 10 mins of piyo core. 
Don't know when I'll be up to full workout program but I need to do something!!


----------



## Aayla

anything is better. If gentle walks is all you can do then it's all you can do. I have been laid up for the last week as I had an ingrown toenail that got infected. One day it went from being fine to a whole of pain the next. It's almost dealt with so I will be able to workout again soon. 

I start Hammer & Chisel on January 4th with the official challenge group on Facebook. But I am getting ansty. I really want to start. But I also don't want to be restricted during the holidays when it comes to food and drink. I should be able to have a few alcoholic drinks on New Years as I will only be about 7dpo and if I get pregnant this cycle baby would either not be attached yet or only just. But I can't drink on the new program.


----------



## Godsgal09

I'm coaching with beach body. I've lost 55 pounds with 21 day gix, and about to try hammer and chisel in January, and doing a clean eating group starting on January 4. :)


----------



## Aayla

Godsgal09 said:


> I'm coaching with beach body. I've lost 55 pounds with 21 day gix, and about to try hammer and chisel in January, and doing a clean eating group starting on January 4. :)


That's awesome! Are you a part of the official challenge group on FB? We start Jan 4. I can't wait to start working out again. 

Is everyone ready for the new year?!!


----------

